
Ask HN: Generic Replacement for Rbenv, NVM, GVM? - Stratus3D
I have quite a few version managers installed. Each with their own quirks. I really like rbenv but I wish I had a tool that provided that sort of functionality in a generic way that I could use for all the various languages whose versions I have to juggle on a daily basis.<p>Does such a tool exist?<p>I found https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;direnv&#x2F;direnv but I would prefer something that&#x27;s written in Bash.
======
MartinMond
There is [https://github.com/HashNuke/asdf](https://github.com/HashNuke/asdf)
but it is rather minimal

~~~
Stratus3D
Thanks for the link. That does look really minimal but almost exactly what I
need. I'll give it a try. Perhaps I should start out by writing a Lua plugin
for it.

